# Alas De Angelina (Originalmente Escrito En Castellano Por Gianni Truvianni)



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

Frases dedicadas a las piernas sensuales de Angelina.

Alas de Angelina, bellesa de naturaleza 
deslisando por aires 
ligaramente flotando por tierra 
mariposa delicada en alegria sensual 

Alas de Angelina, fuerza de fanciulla 
caminada de bogina majestuosa

Alas de Angelina, caderas dulces en plenitud
energia abriendo paso fino y sensual 
por mares de admiradores 
sedas acarisiendo carinosomente piel 
en fragancia de juventud, 

Alas de Angelina, toque exquisita 
moda decorando jovencita 
en tonos ****** para lujoria a luz de luna 
blanco refinado en paisaje azul de laguna 

Alas de Angelina, tacto de admiracion 
crea sensasion de emocion 
labio que besa rosa de dama hermosa
bellesa en palader de mi princesa 

Alas de Angelina vuelo en paraiso
subes por nubes 
trueno de nuestro deseo 
pasion fumilminante 
como dolor de amante


----------

